# dovetail slots on various 1911 pistols



## radar ralf (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there a reliable source for information concerning the different dovetail slots found on the large variety of 1911 pistols? I tried the search function here on this forum, but I got no results. I am planning to install some after-market sights on several 1911 platform pistols, and I want to make sure I order the correct sights. I have Taurus, Colt, Springfield Armory, AMT, AutoOrdnance, and ParaOrdnance pistols. I know that there are several styles of dovetail cuts used by different gun makers, but I've never seen a complete list of the angles and depths of the cuts. Oh, by the way, I have heard that the sights offered by TruGlow for the Taurus PT1911 do not fit the dovetail cuts on the slide - does anyone have experience with these TFO (tritium & fiber optic) sights for the PT1911?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You might want to try giving Brownells a call and talking with on of their "gun techs" 

Brownells Technical Support: 800-741-0015


----------

